# J5C

## Stan UN8GA

,  ?

http://www.j5c.eu

----------


## Stan UN8GA

!  !    :Super:       .

----------


## RX4HX

> ..
>    ,    www.vp6dx.com       .. 
> -----------------------------------
> " -       ,           ", -  DL6LAU.
> ------------------------------------
>   425- .


!     !
    - !     .    ,     .

----------


## bubble gum

...   ,    ...  :Smile: 
    -      (VP6D),        (3Y0E)....

----------


## bubble gum

:Smile:     ...

----------


## UA9KW

> 


A    ,       VP6DI .
 3Y0E     :Smile:

----------


## UA9KW

USA  EU       160  J5C

----------


## UA9KW

> 


.   :Smile:  
     most wanted list      ,  DX   , .    VP6DX,  3Y0E,   J5C,    DX.

----------


## YL2MU

1984-85 ..           J5WAD -   UB5WAD. - ,           :Smile:        . ,  ,   "" WARC'.

----------


## ew4dx

,     . ,   DX,      20- .  :Smile:    .       -     . :wink:        .    new one.  :Super:

----------


## ES4RZ

7     9-10 Z,  14.270-285,    ( ).    .

----------


## ES4RZ

15:28 Z (20 ) c 3- ,    ,  .

----------


## YL2MU

> QSO    J5


    QSO?  ,  ?

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

YJ0ADX ()  2006   4 ,        .   80   A35MT -  ,  QSO .   J5C -       .        ,    20    8     -      .          .  40    ,       - .  15     53-54   - .    ....          :-)     RQ46S + 500-600 .

----------


## UA9KW

> 38  HAM-    :A3,YJ.


       ,  DX   . 
A3,YJ     .

----------


## RX4HX

> gera
> 
>  38  HAM-    :A3,YJ.
> 
> 
>        ,  DX   . 
> A3,YJ     .


  !  .    ,   YJ  A3 -     . !  261      !  ,  20        1     RTTY!

----------


## RA3CQ

:Very Happy:     !
    .
- , , TO5FJ    SSB  80  -    .
 DX, ,   .
    .
 20-  .

---,    TO5FJ .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3CQ

7P -    DX,   3Y, FR/G/T/E .
   .
, ,     ,    .   :Very Happy:

----------


## ES4RZ

> 3Y, FR/G/T/E . 
>    .


, !
   FR/T  ,   "" ... 
,         .
    (     ),     ,      (   , ..       "" -  ).
NB!        01.01.2007 - 31.12.2009.

----------


## ew4dx

-   ,  !?

----------


## RA3CQ

,  .    .
     .
 QSO  14 CW  J5C  .
 SSB/RTTY.
   .

----------


## ES4RZ

> 14.025 qso  J5C


   .

----------


## ES1BA

21270  18140   59,  100    .

----------


## ES4RZ

14024.      -   ,   . 
RA3CQ     .

----------


## RA3CQ

?
, ,  J5C CW  20,    - 16.31 
  - .
        ,     ,    .
    .
...     .
  ,   ... ...         , ,     .  .

----------


## RA1WU

,
 not in log.    ,  
"  "  .
    :(

RA1WU   leo

----------


## RA1WU

U5ED 599 tu,
 :Smile: ))

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RA3CQ

.   :Very Happy: 
J5C     .
            QSO.
   DX    ,   .
 .
QSO   100%.
,   ,   ,  .
     .
   ,       .
 , , 5A7A.
    ,        ,        .
 DX-ing   .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RA1WU

:/

      .
 21 CFM CW J5UDX, J5BI  F6BUM
 :Smile:  -     :Smile: 

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## ew4dx

> , SSTV  , .. ,     ,   DIGI ( DXCC -  DXCC   RTTY).


 SSTV   PHONE  DXCC...

----------


## RN3DK

> UA9KW
> 
> A    ,      VP6DI . 
>  3Y0E    
> _________________
> 73! , UA9KW.
> 
> 
>    : CFM VP6DI -15 m CW  3Y0C - 20 m SSB


!
    :
VP6DIA, VP6LJ, VP6DB, 3Y0X, 3Y0C...
   -: 7O..., XF4..., KP1..., KP5..., PY0P...
 :Crazy:  
73! 
Alex

----------


## UA9KW

> UA9KW ():
> A    ,      VP6DI . 
>  3Y0E    
> _________________ 
> 73! , UA9KW.





> : CFM VP6DI -15 m CW  3Y0C - 20 m SSB


    DX    .

----------


## ew4dx

.   :Very Happy:     DX - , 9M2GCN.

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,   ,   .   .      .  .     .   .


     ,"".
  ?3,

----------


## RV4CT

TO: ES4RZ
, !
 2-    : ,        ,    ,  ,  .    ,           -  ...  ,      ., ., ....       , , ,      :Smile:    2-      : "    ,      ". . . .  3    9 !  :Smile:        ,  ... , ,       (J5C)!     ,  ,     ,    ! 73!    !

----------


## RX4HX

> RA3CQ - !


. !!!

----------


## YL2MU

> RV4CT Saratov
> 
>       : 3D2C, 4U1UN, FO/C, KP1, KP5, P5, VK0/H, VK9M, XF4  ZL9...
> 
> 
>   ...?
>   2 ...?
>  ,    ,  , 
>  - .      - 9   3 ? !  ?


, , - ,         .      ""  40 .     () ,      :Smile:         .   . ,      ,     ,   -   :Smile:    .    "  "  :Smile:    ....?       ,   ?    :     ,  ,  ....    :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

> !!!!! !!!


   ... ! :Smile:   .

----------


## RA3CQ

(J5C)   " ".
  40-.
 ,      .
,  C5  .
     .
  , ..  ,  ,   .
 D4B  ,             .
 ,        .
    .
   .

----------


## UA9KW

> . 
>   , ..  ,  ,   .


         1 . QSO    .     ?

----------


## ew4dx

,      .  :Smile:

----------


## M0TLN

18.120,  50W

----------


## UA9KW

> . 
>   , ..  ,  ,   .





> 1 . QSO    .    ?


,       .

----------


## RA3CQ

>,       .

   ,     .
         .
      .
       10 .
   5.
      ,      .

----------


## UA9KW

> ]         . 
>       . 
>        10 . 
>    5. 
>       ,      .


 ?  , .

----------


## RA3CQ

, !
,       QSO    .

----------


## RA3CQ

,     .
    ,  .

----------


## RA3CQ

.   :Very Happy:  
 -  ,   ,    ...
   ,  DX-  .
    .
 ,  ,      .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3CQ

08.40-09.00    J5C  1832,9 --  .
 ,   .

----------


## RX4HX

> -!!!         100 .   18    21 . 21  -   .


,      18,  -   21  SSB    8-9 .      .

----------


## Delovar

-!    19-      J5C.  :Very Happy:

----------


## .

> Yuri, ut7uw
> 
>   ?
> 
> 
>      "" /: "....,    ,   ......."  ,


    (UY5EG  HR1)  ,   ,      MIX- .    .
     ,   ...

73!

----------

!     14,024    TRX,   1332 UTC   ,    .73 de RW9FM

----------


## Delovar

40!!3 ...

----------


## RX4HX

> ,   ...   .
> "" -   IS4RZ,     IS4     .
> P.S. QSO .


  -    :Very Happy:  
 RX4  NX4 -   .  QSO .

----------


## ew4dx

?        .    18  21   4-5   CQ. ,      .

----------


## K6VHF

,      .  ,  -   ,   .  :Sad:  
   ......J5C   DX      .     4L8A   ..    ,  !!!!    J5C!

----------


## ES1BA

> DX ATLAS?



, . 
   RZ4AG.

----------


## ES4RZ

,   .
  4 ,   .   .

----------


## VOVAN.59

,  ,  ?      ,  Log online -   .  ,     ?   .
   73,

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

160  SSB.

----------


## UA9KW

> 160  SSB.


         160    UA9KAA- .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

, ..   .   -  00.00 utc    .       .

----------


## RN3DK

> Log   F6AML-      (   )


...!
  "   ? "
 :Crazy:  
Alex

----------


## rn6dj

1.8 cw    :!:   :!:

----------


## UA9KW

. ACOM.
  :   http://expeditionsf6kop.free.fr/J5C/matl_uk.html

----------


## rv3mi

QSL
   + 1 IRC

---------------

267-  :-)

----------

